# ******** stones



## QCDawg (Mar 7, 2017)

What's the deal with them? Snipe hunt? Unicorn &#129412; blood? Where'd they go?


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 7, 2017)

You may have to write it out in code if it's something like boobatama or nefchivestogo


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh.. aha. I get it.. ok.. Ha. All good.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 7, 2017)

So which stones are we talking about? You are allowed to talk about them, they just get covered up like cursing.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 7, 2017)

"New butt ammo" .......bamboo? low, mid and high grits? I had read somewhere they were the cats meow. Now they have disappeared.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2017)

According to the guy who markets them they're great.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 7, 2017)

What's the story behind that brand being deprecated here?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 7, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> What's the story behind that brand being deprecated here?



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12175-Shout-out-to-CKTG

Ken and Mark (CKTG) are business partners

You can get caught up with the thread above


----------



## daveb (Mar 7, 2017)

They work especially well on black steel made of unobtainium.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 8, 2017)

.... Water-quenched in the tears of the unbelievers.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'll never subscribe to anything with the Schwartz power association. That's a Spaceballs reference not directed at a person.... Lol


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok...ok. Sorry for the boo boo post...


----------



## JDA_NC (Mar 9, 2017)

It looks like Mark is no longer carrying them? That's interesting.

I own a 1k *** medium. I've had it for probably 4+ years and it's likely been 3 or so since I used it last. It's not a terrible stone - fairly aggressive, kicks up more mud than say a Shapton, and pretty decent feedback. It kind of reminds me of a finer Gesshin 400.

I also own a Shapton 1k GS, JNS 800, 1k King, and a 1k diamond JKI stone that I all prefer more.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 9, 2017)

Who brought the lamb?


----------



## Nife (Mar 9, 2017)

Ken Schwatz has stated that in order to get optimum grinding speed from the Nubatomic stones, you should apply "just a little bit of CBN water based spray of matching grit", sort of like Nubatomic stones on steriods. Unfortunately this adds significantly to the price of the stones. I have also read that Kenneth's more recent Platinum Newbatama stones are even better and faster grinding than the Bamboo and *** stones. However, they are much more expensive that the Bamboos and Umes of corresponding grits. The Noobatama gopher hole could be a very expensive hole to fall into. In my opinion, photos of some of these stones are attractive.

Gizmo owners might enjoy using the Nupatamas.



I am not stating that the Nubas are bad quality stones; I have never used one. However, user reviews of many products; in particular sharpening stones, are quite subjective.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 10, 2017)

So essentially to make the stone work you have to sprinkle it with unicorn dust and lubricate it with ambrosia? And of course you have to follow up with stropping on kangaroo leather and nano-cloth doused in elf-sweat for optimal results... Only way to ever get a knife sharp... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Ruso (Mar 10, 2017)

I can spray anything with CBN and subsequently sharpen on it. What a joke....


----------



## mcritchlow (Mar 10, 2017)

FWIW, I've used a couple of them (*** 2k speckled, and 1k Platinum) and they're perfectly fine stones, albeit over-priced (imo). I prefer the Gesshin stones I have.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 10, 2017)

mcritchlow said:


> FWIW, I've used a couple of them (*** 2k speckled, and 1k Platinum) and they're perfectly fine stones, albeit over-priced (imo). I prefer the Gesshin stones I have.



This was my thought with the few nub stones I tried. There is nothing wrong with them but nothing special about them either, particularly for their price tag.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2017)

Jovidah, Your post only through's another log on the burning Japanese Natural stone fire of conjecture and confusion and BS.

I have several stones from some known vendors and some unknown online vendors. I've never had a stone I couldn't work with and my most expensive stone is $350 (Tenjotomae, Ikimurasaki, Nashiji, in Maruo-yama, Kameoka Kyoto) from our good friend and patient communicator Sinichi Wantanabe. 

I'd say Buy one stone and a tomo or suggested Nagura. Once you get good results with that combo, buy another. Don't fall prey to analysis paralysis. J-Nats are too much fun and produce amazing results. Send an e-mail to Sin, he'll take care of you at any price point. I'll also give a shout out to Aframes and Japanese Natural Stones, have all done me right. 



Jovidah said:


> So essentially to make the stone work you have to sprinkle it with unicorn dust and lubricate it with ambrosia? And of course you have to follow up with stropping on kangaroo leather and nano-cloth doused in elf-sweat for optimal results... Only way to ever get a knife sharp... :rolleyes2:


----------



## mcritchlow (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep. And then I read about the whole 1k thing with Maksim.. And I was even happier I ended up choosing the stones, and more importantly vendors, I did.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 10, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Jovidah, Your post only through's another log on the burning Japanese Natural stone fire of conjecture and confusion and BS.
> 
> I have several stones from some known vendors and some unknown online vendors. I've never had a stone I couldn't work with and my most expensive stone is $350 (Tenjotomae, Ikimurasaki, Nashiji, in Maruo-yama, Kameoka Kyoto) from our good friend and patient communicator Sinichi Wantanabe.
> 
> I'd say Buy one stone and a tomo or suggested Nagura. Once you get good results with that combo, buy another. Don't fall prey to analysis paralysis. J-Nats are too much fun and produce amazing results. Send an e-mail to Sin, he'll take care of you at any price point. I'll also give a shout out to Aframes and Japanese Natural Stones, have all done me right.



Que? Neither my post nor anything in this thread was about Japanese natural stones (or any natural stones)...
My post was a dig at the salesmanship and marketing of the Schwartz...


----------



## valgard (Mar 10, 2017)

@Mucho, I think you really didn't get Jovidah's point. Do we have a SARCASM emoji? He was obviously making fun of marketing.

EDIT: never mind, he already answered


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2017)

Yea, sometime my comprehension is cloudy. LOL


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 11, 2017)

:O:dazed:


----------



## Nife (Mar 11, 2017)

I am sorry that I badly screwed up. I meant to write that I found some of the posters on Knife Forums and NivestoGo to characters, and accidentally typoded KitchenKnifeForums when I got the name mixed up with Knife Forums. I also mixed up the abbreviations Knife Forums, I guess KF and Kitchen Knife Forums (KKF). I am bad at using and keeping track of abbreviations. I cannot edit the post, so please do me a favor and delete it ASAP.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 11, 2017)

I like truffle salt on popcorn.


----------



## Jacob_x (Mar 11, 2017)

:rofl2:


----------

